# Wii #XXXX - Wii Backup Disc v1.31 (USA)



## B-Blue (Oct 20, 2008)

^^wiirelease-1435^^


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 20, 2008)

Pic of the main menu:






http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Wii_Backup_Disc


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 20, 2008)

The size is incorrect. 70x100MB? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




More like 17.6MB


----------



## IronMask (Oct 20, 2008)

If this is the disc for service guys to use... then they'd be better off coming here for support in the first place... how about a sticker saying if your wii fails come here for real support? I'll run around slapping them on all the wii boxes in bestbuy...hehe


----------



## Shugo Takahashi (Oct 20, 2008)

-snip-


----------



## Glacius0 (Oct 20, 2008)

Dev certificates sounds like it allows your Wii to play developer dvds. So playing early leaks may be possible^^ Promising.


----------



## OSW (Oct 20, 2008)

My iso is 600Megabytes.

For some reason i can't burn it. tried nero, imgburn, magiciso... nothing works.

thought maybe the iso is corrupt, but i re-extracted it no problems and i can open it with trucha-signer and wiiscrubber no problem.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 20, 2008)

what is it excatly?


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 20, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> what is it excatly?



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=110...p;#entry1480149


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 20, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I burned it fine. Didn't run it though, as it prompts for an update - (I'm on 3.2E) and it appears to be a USA disc. Doesn;t boot through GeckoOS without IOS16 (Presumably in the included update)


----------



## Shugo Takahashi (Oct 20, 2008)

-snip-


----------



## WB3000 (Oct 20, 2008)

When looking through the contents, the only IOS update is IOS16, as arctic_flame pointed out. There's also a couple files under "devcerts", called "dummy-cls.wad" and "dummy-loc.wad". I've never really had many ISO files around to compare this one too, but would these WADs install the dev certs if you ran them? Same goes for another file, in a "viewer" directory, called "contentTestD.wad". I don't know what installing it would do, but it might be the interface seen in the pictures?


----------



## Treflex (Oct 20, 2008)

can't seem to burn it either. what software did you guys use?


----------



## Zenith94 (Oct 20, 2008)

i have been waiting for this one


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 22, 2008)

Treflex said:
			
		

> can't seem to burn it either. what software did you guys use?


I burnt it fine with imgburn.
Some programs will refuse to burn CD-sized data onto a DVD.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hm, so I dl'd this, burnt it, inserted it into my wii and - magic - it doesn't work. Anybody knows why? ._.


----------



## OSW (Oct 28, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> Treflex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even imgburn won't burn it...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm installing an older version of imgburn (i updated recently) and trying again now.

edit: nope no luck! same error - "invalid or unsupported image file format"


----------



## Jran Sakarra (Nov 6, 2008)

AHHH!
I am so stressed.
I can't find it!
Oh well this might come in handy later on if I get a modchip!


----------



## KIT786 (Nov 29, 2008)

I've been able to burn this, but can't run it. I've tried wiigator backup launcher 0.3b and 0.3g, and also GeckoOS, but none of them will load (the wii just freezes?). Any help guys please.

BTW for those interested i used DiskUtilties (MacOS X), to burn it. I've got a PAL 3.3E Wii


----------



## WB3000 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm wondering if this has a valid banner, as I recall it being an autoboot disc. When using patches to the System Menu that would normally show backups on a non-modded Wii, the screen goes black.


----------



## KIT786 (Nov 30, 2008)

So how about if you were to completly change your console to a NTSC-US machine (uisng any region changer), do you expect it to work then?

I suppose its worth a try, got nothing to loose!


----------



## KIT786 (Nov 30, 2008)

For all those interested I was able to boot the disc without changing any region setting on my PAL wii (v3.3E).

Basically I just installed SoftChip R44 and ran the disc, and it booted first time!!

I've been able to make a backup using the "Save ALL" option, that saved a backup file on the root of the SD card. Also tried "Install Dev Certs" but I got an error saying "Couldn't import  -2011". Nothing else has been tested or tried yet.


----------



## npjunior2009 (Jun 7, 2009)

here my Wii was with brick, i used the disk and i deleted everything as VI in tutorial, and now when i don't really care is direct black screen? What to do? If i try to install the devs disk from an error - 2011. Someone could help me?


----------

